# Blackstone Breakfast



## adam15 (Jan 2, 2021)

So for Christmas my wife got me a 28” Blackstone griddle. A few buddies have them and gave great reviews and after seeing everything posted here I knew it was a necessity. Only thing I’ve done on it has been bacon, pancakes and hash browns but can’t wait to do some fajitas, cheesesteaks, etc...


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 2, 2021)

Nice you're gonna love it


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 2, 2021)

Nice! Look forward to some good cooks coming off of it.
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 2, 2021)

Nice looking gift! Bet you'll put it to good use

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 2, 2021)

I agree you're gonna love it . I have the older model 28 , and just don't use it enough . I need to get it set up better . Enjoy .


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 2, 2021)

Man what a great gift! I'm sure you will get good use out of it! Good looking breakfast too!


----------



## maplenut (Jan 2, 2021)

You are going to love that griddle.

Got one myself a few months ago and I love it.

If you want to get a few good ideas on some good eats on the griddle go on over to youtube and check out The Hungry Hussey. He does alot of cooks on the Blackstone. Then there is also the Waltwins, to brothers, who are twins, do some good cooks also on the balckstone.

I love doing fried rice on ours. Cheese steaks are good and there is always smashburgers.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 2, 2021)

It’s a breakfast machine for sure and so much more. You will love it.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 2, 2021)

Congrats on the gift! These are great griddles!


----------



## adam15 (Jan 2, 2021)

Thanks everyone and thanks for the advice! I figure between YouTube and this site I have endless options. Planning on trying fajitas tonight so hopefully they turn out well


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 2, 2021)

I'd really like to get a griddle, and have been kicking the idea around for a year or more. However when I get set to pull the trigger I keep thinking to myself - man with our weather It would only get used a couple of times a year, and I back out. Your breakfast looks real good.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## jmusser (Jan 12, 2021)

That will be awesome! We use ours all year with it in garage. Camping with some homemade bacon and pancakes on the side of the Missouri River. Smashburgers are classic! Sausage and peppers. Omelettes. Oh boy the possibilities! Took on houseboat trip last summer and it was breakfast station each morning! Big like!


----------



## Bigheaded (Mar 24, 2021)

Blackstone always makes me want breakfast, most of the Blackstone griddle videos I see on YT are breakfast related. I love breakfast so I'm not mad at them.  Most of the rest seem to be Smashburgers videos, which I could eat almost every day lol. A Blackstone griddle's definitely on my list for this year. It's 3:30AM and I want your breakfast, nice pics :D


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2021)

Great looking Breakfast, Adam!!
But how do you keep the food from sliding all the way down to the bottom & piling up???
Like.

Bear


----------



## adam15 (Mar 24, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Great looking Breakfast, Adam!!
> But how do you keep the food from sliding all the way down to the bottom & piling up???
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear! All of your step by steps have been a huge help to me. I think the picture I took looks like it is on a slant so it was a bad picture based on the angle. The grill sits level so there is no sliding anywhere. Since then I have done fajitas, fried rice and a bunch others. I still love this gift!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 25, 2021)

adam15 said:


> Thanks Bear! All of your step by steps have been a huge help to me. I think the picture I took looks like it is on a slant so it was a bad picture based on the angle. The grill sits level so there is no sliding anywhere. Since then I have done fajitas, fried rice and a bunch others. I still love this gift!




Thanks!!
I was just pulling your leg on the pics.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 25, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> I was just pulling your leg on the pics.


I got it . Lol .


----------

